# Delete Activate Service Nag #81



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

I have an HDVR2 that I am using as an MRV server. It is unsubbed. Is there a way to get rid of the "Please activate service" nag and the messages?

TIA


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

supasta said:


> http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html


I failed to mention, it's zippered and tweaked. I'm not getting the nag to make the daily call, as fakecall is running under crond. I am getting the "activate service" nag and message in the messages folder.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

Moosh, did you ever get an answer to this?

I'm in the same boat. I have an upgraded & zippered DTivo sitting in my media closet hooked up to my slingbox (otherwise, it's headless). My intentions are to remote into this one and watch shows MRVd from my three subscribed DTivos elsewhere in the house. (this way I won't disturb anyone watching the other machines)

It keeps giving me the activate service nag screen and messages too. Just wondering if there's a way to get rid of this nag short of the $5/month to activate the box


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Bardman said:


> Moosh, did you ever get an answer to this?
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I have an upgraded & zippered DTivo sitting in my media closet hooked up to my slingbox (otherwise, it's headless). My intentions are to remote into this one and watch shows MRVd from my three subscribed DTivos elsewhere in the house. (this way I won't disturb anyone watching the other machines)
> 
> It keeps giving me the activate service nag screen and messages too. Just wondering if there's a way to get rid of this nag short of the $5/month to activate the box


I wrote something I called clearmsg.tcl and run in in rc.sysinit.author and also run it every 5 minutes in cron.


```
echo MfsRubbishTree /MessageItem/MessageBoard | tivosh
echo MfsRubbishTree /MessageItem/PreTivoCentral | tivosh
```
I am not programmer and I'm sure there is a better way, but this seems to work for me.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

Do you have a card inserted?


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Nugent said:


> Do you have a card inserted?


Yes.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

I have a card inserted, but it (neither card nor DTivo) is actively subscribed.

I don't want to view directv on this tivo, just show MRVd programs to my slingbox.

Thanks Moosh, maybe I'll have time this weekend to play with this.


----------

